# Keeping the taxidermist in business



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

Had a good hunt to close out the season with some trophy quality birds. While our group didn't limit, it was an amazing morning.


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

I have been waterfowl hunting since I was 9 that's been 40 yrs now. I have been in on some tremendous bags of ducks, have killed awesome cans, pintails, redheads and pretty much any of the ducks in our flyway but cans,redheads and pintails in one day in ohio that's pretty awesome. Congrats on being in on that. All studs to, work some ot and mound those bad boys.lol.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Impressive! Mostly due to that awesome bull can! Looks like that was a great hunt!


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

wow! that is simply amazing! beautiful birds


----------

